# Mosquito Monday 2/11



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished Imagination Station on Monday a good 12 hours, 6:30am-6:30pm. 5 of us including Lil'Rob, Matty, nephew Marky & cousin Andy.

It was Andy's 1st time ever ice fishing along wih Matty's & Marky's 1st time Walleye fishing. 4 of us caught Walleye... GUESS WHO DIDN'T? Yep... everybody got a walleye except me... Absolutely unbelievable.

Ice was 5"-6"
Wonderful day to be on the ice.. temps above freezing., gray, foggy day with no wind.
Fished 10ft-25ft of water

Lil Rob had the best Crappie results icing 10 keepers 11"-13" along with a very nice jumbo Perch & 1 Walleye.
(Hole Hopping proved to be his most successful technique).
Matty landed a walleye, but lost 2 very nice logs under the ice., (Couldn't get the Gaff in time)
Andy caught his 1st Walleye... a nice 2.5 lb
Marky landed a nice 4 lb Eye with the help of "Uncle John" and the GAFF HOOk.
(BTW: It was the first time I've gotten to use my gaff hook in over 20 years).

They were probably 60-75 guys on the ice from our vantage point
The bite was slow. Crappies was sporadic & the perch were small.

All the walleyes were caught on Minnows & Minnow Heads.

All in all, a pleasant, memorable day on the ice with friends & family.

And... it's back to the drawing board in trying to land my 1st Walleye!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Great report IBJ glad you had a great day, that walleye will happen


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I second that it will happen for icebucketjohn


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice report John. Don't worry that walley, it will come. Wish I could be with you but I tore a miniscus in my knee and am scheduled for surgery on March 5. Guess my ice time this year will be VERY limited unless we get a real cold spell late in the year'


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

The walleye gods smiled on everyone but you John but your day is coming. Sounds like you guys had a great time, sorry I was not able to join in.


----------



## Kyle cattarin (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like there is two of us who haven't iced an eye yet. However, great report and happy to hear you guys go some good fish.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Definitely had a good time out there. Hope to get to fish with all you guys again. 

It was my first time on the ice at Mosquito and first time fishing the south end. I threw back at least a dozen small crappie. I had it going there for a while in one location, until circumstances changed. I guess the lake isn't as big as it seems.

icebucketjohn...I've got some thoughts on getting that walleye for you...hoping we'll get out next week like we talked to put the idea to work.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice pics and good report....

I'm still waiting on a walleye as well. It'll happen one day......eventually......when I don't have a gaff around.

Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 293595
> View attachment 293591
> View attachment 293573
> 
> ...



John.. Excellent report.. After seeing those pics I wish I could have been there with you guys... Your walleye is out there and you will catch it... I am happy knowing you had such a great time out there...


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

Great report! We went on the 9th for our first time on mosquito. Neither of us got a walleye either.
We caught a few 5-6" perch and a handful of decent crappie. Still a fun day!


----------



## fishfarmer (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for all info and advice 2nd time at mosquito 15 to 20 ft off cemetary today- 2 walleye lost another at hole , lots of crappie 3 jumbo perch few smaller ones-all on minnows/heads


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

fishfarmer said:


> Thanks for all info and advice 2nd time at mosquito 15 to 20 ft off cemetary today- 2 walleye lost another at hole , lots of crappie 3 jumbo perch few smaller ones-all on minnows/heads
> View attachment 293755
> View attachment 293757


How's the ice holding up?


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfarmer (Dec 24, 2008)

6 inches. Shore held up ok


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Went off the State park boat launch today. Headed towards the dam. Ice was thin around the edge but found a spot to get on. Ice was 6" 15 feet away from shore. Caught lots of baby perch and small crappies. Fished 14' to 24' of water. Had to leave at 2pm. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Good luck today Quick . . . will try on Monday and was thinking of going out of the state park to see if the west side is holding fish


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 293595
> View attachment 293591
> View attachment 293573
> 
> ...


 Great report


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fished off the park again today. Lots of moving. Caught lots of small bluegils and crappies in 11 to 15 feet of water. Nothing in deeper water. Fished the channel off the launch all the way out to the main channel in the deepest part of the lake. Left at 4. Tried minnows, maggots and swimming jigs. #2 jiggin Rap silver and black was the best lure for me with green ant and maggots next best.


----------

